# Great Customer Service



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Ive noticed a lot recently, that my Cherub would run out of water before the low water alarm kicks in.

It turns out this is due to the fitting of the water filter, which has its inlet set too high.

I emailed Fracino, and I was directed to Adrian, their Directing manager, who replied to me promptly with some photos to check what I had at the moment.

We worked out that I had an older version of the filter, and a new part is on its way to me.

Great team there!


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Awesome well done :-D great to receive excellent customer service.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I love Fracino!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thumbs up for Fracino. After sales service isn't something we want to be thinking about when buying expensive shiny new kit but it is something any potential buyer should give serious thought to.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah my water alarm plain up don't work, just seemed like bad placement on the terminals on my tank though - ie if the tank was indeed empty it would sound . But the tank would run low enough that the pump can't take any water in before any alarm would sound.

All this sounds like a draw back but you just have to peer in every so often no biggie


----------

